# MY FIRST TT - QUATTRO SPORT 240BHP



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello all,

My name is Mike, im 21 from Worcester, i bought my first TT about 3 months ago (QUATTRO SPORT 240BHP), it is my second car - my first being a mk4 golf.

At first i was looking at the 225bhp versions but, decided to go with the QS because of the bucket seats - suede interior etc.

It is red with the black roof, wing mirrors, spoiler etc.

20,000 on the clock - paint work - mint.

Already thought about getting a re-map to get it to 275 ish - any ideas where i can get it done?

Had a price for a full turbo back Miltech exhaust with sports cats at about £1600 - good or bad? think i should go de-cat instead?

Any suggestions would be much appreciated..!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I had my remap from APS. About an hour from you mate.

Check front page for sponsors, lots of people have work done down there. I had a stage 1 initially then had fmic and full blueflame zorst inc cats and 3" downpipe. They then remapped to stage 3.

I would recommend that if your getting a full exhaust that you do this and then get the remap to get the most of your mods.

There's also a local meet on the 25th if your interested, you'd be the only QS  Would like to see it tbh.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130091&start=105


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 
Defo a bad price I rang Blueflame and got a price of £886 for a turbo back system inc a 3in down pipe for my Sport 
Have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeh i cant wait for the meet (where and when?) - here is a preview.. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Car looks excellent... Welcome to the Forum


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice example, welcome!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome, check out Events section for midland meet on 25th
cheers
jon


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Brilliant car... welcome to the forum mate!!!


----------

